# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Απόκτησα white eyed conure!!

## giannis.kal

Μετά από μία μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για τον μικρο μου φίλο που ξεκίνησε απο την Ρόδο προχθές το απόγευμα έφτασε εχθές το πρωί Πειραιά (όπου τον πήρα εγώ από εκεί) και εχθές το βράδυ ήταν Καλαμάτα. Το πουλάκι είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι αλλά μόλις προσπάθησα να το πιάσω να το βάλω στο κλουβί του φώναζε και προσπαθούσε να φύγει αλλά δεν με δάγκωνε, σήμερα που το βλέπω κάθεται όλο στον πάτο του κλουβιού και με κοιτάει όλη την ώρα αλλά εάν πάω κοντά κρύβει το κεφαλάκι του.
Ο εκτροφέας μου είπε να το βάλω στο κλουβί για 2 ημέρες και να μην το πειράξω γιατί μετά από ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι θα είναι τρελαμένο. Τι να κάνω τώρα πως να το κάνω να νιώσει ασφάλεια με εμένα? Θα βάλω και μερικές φώτο να δείτε.

Να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο Κώστα (Dream Syndicate) που με βόλεψε με ένα κλουβί που είχε μέχρι να έρθει το δικό μου.

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη καλως τα δεχτηκες!!! να σου ζησει να τον χαιρεσαι!
Δωσε του χρονο να προσαρμοστει αν το θεμα μας ειναι απλα οτι φοβαται!!!  βαλε νερο και φαι σε εμφανη σημεια ωστε να φαει σιγουρα!

Μπραβο στον Κωσταντινο για την βοηθεια!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

> Γιαννη καλως τα δεχτηκες!!! να σου ζησει να τον χαιρεσαι!
> Δωσε του χρονο να προσαρμοστει αν το θεμα μας ειναι απλα οτι φοβαται!!!  βαλε νερο και φαι σε εμφανη σημεια ωστε να φαει σιγουρα!
> 
> Μπραβο στον Κωσταντινο για την βοηθεια!!!!


Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη,του τα έβαλα στον πάτο του κλουβιού εκεί που καθόταν και έφαγε μετα τον πήρα με τον κλουβί και τον έβαλα στο μπαλκόνι ναι πάρει λίγο αέρα και απο εκείνη την ώρα έχει σκαρφαλώσει στην κορυφή του κλουβιού και κοιτάει σαν χαμένο τριγύρο

----------


## mitsman

Οταν εφερα την casper (κοκατίλ) απο την Κρητη οπου την ειχε ο Βαγγελης... τις δεκα πρωτες μερες δεν κουνιοταν καθολου απο την θεση της... δεν την ειχα δει ουτε να πινει νερο ουτε να τρωει ουτε τιποτα!!! και βασικα δεν την εβλεπα να κουνιεται... πλεον μετα απο 20 μερες κανει ανω κατω τον κοσμο!!!!

Οποτε λιγη υπομονη και ευχομαι να μας δειξεις πολλες και τρελλες φωτογραφιες του.. σιγουρεψου ομως οτι τρωει και πινει νερο!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Εχθές που το είχα στο κουτί του έβαλα νερό και ήπιε σήμερα δεν το έχω δει να πίνει νερό πάντως τρώει, τώρα ξεψάρωσε λίγο και έχει ανέβει στην πατήθρα και παίζει με κάτι παιχνίδια, απο ότι βλέπω πρέπει να κάθεται πρώτη φορά σε πατήθρα γιατί δεν έχει καλή ισορροπία και φοβάται μην πέσει. Να και μερικές φώτο.
 [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]   [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## zack27

Να σου ζησει πανεμορφο ειναι!!!!!!

οπως σου ειπε και ο Δημητρης αστο λιγο να ηρεμησει θελουν το χρονο τους!!! και ειδικα μετα απο τετοιο ταξιδι το καημενο θα τα εχει δει ολα!!!γνωμη μου ουτε στο μπαλκονι να το βγαλεις ακομα απλα αστο να χαλαρωσει και σε λιγες μερουλες αρχισε να ασχολεισαι μαζι του ποιο εντατικα!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Από τις πιο όμορφες κονούρες,άστην να χαλαρώσει και θα δεις πως όλα θα γίνουν.

----------


## giannis.kal

Πόσο καιρό μπορεί να του πάρει για να χαλαρώσει και να με συνηθίσει?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη καλώς την δέχτηκες την κονούρα σου.Χαίρομαι που ο Πάρης θα αποκτήσει ένα φίλο χεχεχε.Το ζητούμενο είναι να φάει και αφού έφαγε τότε όλα τα άλλα θα γίνουν.Σκέψου ότι το πουλάκι ήταν σε ένα χώρο χωρίς παραστάσεις.Ξαφνικά όλα άλλαξαν στην ζωή του το κλουβί του ,τόσες ώρες μέσα σε ένα χαρτόκουτο.Ακόμα βλέπει εσένα που δεν σε γνωρίζει.Είναι όλα φυσιολογικά.Σε καμιά εβδομάδα θα μπει στη ρουτίνα του και σε ένα μήνα δεν θα το γνωρίζεις από ότι είναι σήμερα.Ανυπομονώ να το γνωρίσω και από κοντά.Στο δωμάτιο βάτλο με πλάτη τον τοίχο και σε θέση τέτοια που να μην αιφνιδιάζεται.Στο κάτω μέρος του κρεβατιού σου στη γωνία αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι οκ.Μην το ενοχλείς μόνο φαγητό και νερό.

----------


## giannis.kal

Εκεί το είχα βάλει αλλά έλεγα ότι θα είναι καλύτερα να βλέπει έξω στην φύση και το έβαλα μπροστά στην μπαλκονόπορτα, να το μετακινήσω και να το βάλω πίσω?
Απο φαγητό Κώστα τρώει τα πάντα, εχθες έφαγε μισό μήλο και σήμερα μία φέτα πεπόνη και τα σπορακια του.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

κουκλιιιι! να το χαίρεσαι

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ομορφο!
Να σου ζησει!!!

----------


## Sissy

Καλώς δέχτηκες το κονουράκι σου Γιάννη!!!
Για μερικές μέρες μη μετακινείς το κλουβί του, άστο σε σταθερό μέρος με την πλάτη σε τοίχο. Θα σε συμβούλευα να έχεις το κλουβί στο πιό ήσυχο δωμάτιο του σπιτιού όπου δεν θα μπαινοβγαίνουν πολλά άτομα. Αυτές οι μεγάλες μετακινήσεις σοκάρουν τα μικρά πουλιά και τα στρεσάρουν. Το ότι έβγαλες στο μπαλκόνι το κλουβί του δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο την δεδομένη στιγμή. Θα είναι καλύτερα να σκεπάσεις το κλουβί μ΄ένα σεντόνι (ελαφρύ πανί) και ν' αφήσεις μόνο την μπροστινή πλευρά ξέσκεπη ώστε να νιώθει προστατευμένο για μια δυό μέρες. Ευτυχώς που τρώει τα πάντα!!
Να το χαίρεσαι και σας εύχομαι να περάσετε πολλά πολλά χρόνια μαζί!!!(είναι το αγαπημένο μου είδος κονούρας)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εκεί το είχα βάλει αλλά έλεγα ότι θα είναι καλύτερα να βλέπει έξω στην φύση και το έβαλα μπροστά στην μπαλκονόπορτα, να το μετακινήσω και να το βάλω πίσω?
> Απο φαγητό Κώστα τρώει τα πάντα, εχθες έφαγε μισό μήλο και σήμερα μία φέτα πεπόνη και τα σπορακια του.


όχι μπροστά είναι καλύτερα άστο εκεί.Το βράδυ βάλτο δίπλα για να είναι πιο σκοτεινά και ήσυχα.Προσοχή Γιάννη στα αγριοπούλια.

΄Σίσυ έχεις δίκιο η απόσταση μετακίνησης είναι ένα μέτρο για να καταλάβεις.

----------


## kdionisios

Γιαννη καλως δεχτηκες το κονουρακι σου!
Οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια πιο πανω εχε υπομονη και δωσε χρονο στο πουλακι να προσαρμοστει!
Εχω διαβασει πολυ καλα πραγματα γι αυτο το ειδος!
Να το χαιρεσαι και να εχετε μια πολυ ομορφη συμβιωση!

----------


## ananda

κι άλλο κονουράκι στη παρέα!
καλώς το δέχτηκες

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη βάλε και εδώ το μικρό σου.
*Οι κονούρες του φόρουμ.*

----------


## giannis.kal

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις συμβουλές τους και για τα καλά τους λόγια.
 Μήπως θα έχει πρόβλημα που έρχομαι τα βράδια και μπαίνω στο δωμάτιο να κοιμηθώ? γιατί τώρα που ήρθα το άκουσα ξύπνησε και το ακουγα κατι έκανε σαν να έτρωγε κάτι μάλλον.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη αν δεν έτρωγε μάλλον θα έτριζε το ράμφος του.Αυτό το κάνουν πριν τον ύπνο συνήθως και δηλώνει ότι αισθάνονται ασφαλείς ,νιώθουν ευχάριστα.

----------


## kaveiros

Κουκλάαααακιιιιιιιιι είναιιιιιι :Happy:  Θα δεις μόλις σε συνηθίσει τι κόλπα θα σου κάνει. Απίστευτα είναι :Happy:

----------


## giannis.kal

Περιμένω πως και πως να με συνηθίσει γιατί δεν μπορώ να βλέπω τον μικρούλι να με φοβάται.Εκει που στην αρχή φοβόταν να κάτσει στην πατήθρα σήμερα τον βλέπω και κάθετε συνεχώς, άσε τώρα που ήρθα στο δωμάτιο έκατσα τον κοιτούσα απο μακρυά και μόλις έπαιρνα το κεφάλι μου μου μιλούσε και όταν τον ξανά κοιτούσα σταματούσε.

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη καλώς ήρθες στο club των conour-όπληκτων !!!! :Jumping0044: 
Να σου ζήσει ο μικρός και να χαίρεσαι τη συντροφιά του αμέτρητα χρόνια !!!!! :Big Grin: 
Στα είπαν όλα τα παιδιά παραπάνω....θέλει υπομονή και χρόνο,όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν !!!!!
Και μη ξεχνάς οτι έχεις κοντά σου το Κωνσταντίνο που για μένα υπήρξε Δάσκαλος, όταν απόκτησα το 1ο μου παπαγάλο.....εκμεταλλεύσου τον :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη υπομονή.Οι δυνατές σχέσεις θέλουν τον χρόνο τους.Θα δεις τι βεντούζα θα σου γίνει όταν σε συνηθίσει.Θα τα πούτμε και απο κοντά σε λίγες μέρες.

----------


## giannis.kal

> γιάννη καλώς ήρθες στο club των conour-όπληκτων !!!!
> να σου ζήσει ο μικρός και να χαίρεσαι τη συντροφιά του αμέτρητα χρόνια !!!!!:d
> στα είπαν όλα τα παιδιά παραπάνω....θέλει υπομονή και χρόνο,όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν !!!!!
> και μη ξεχνάς οτι έχεις κοντά σου το κωνσταντίνο που για μένα υπήρξε δάσκαλος, όταν απόκτησα το 1ο μου παπαγάλο.....εκμεταλλεύσου τον


ευχαριστώ βαγγέλη καλώς σας βρήκα!!
άρχισα ήδη την εκμετάλλευση του δάσκαλου θα έρθει και από εδώ τις επόμενες μέρες χεχεχε!!! :d

----------


## ananda

όπως τα είπε ο Κωνσταντίνος...θα σου γίνει βεντούζα..χαχαχα
αφού εγώ πια αν δεν έχω το Σασάκι πάνω μου όταν είμαι στο σπίτι κάτι μου λείπει  :Happy: 
περιμένουμε νέα σας!

----------


## giannis.kal

Καλημέρα, τι θα πρέπει να κάνω τώρα να κερδίσω την εμπιστοσύνη του μικρού μου? πλέον όταν βάζω το χέρι μέσα και δεν με φοβάται αλλά εαν το πάω πολύ κοντά του ας πούμε να του πω να έρθει να τον πάρω φεύγει.... Σήμερα του άφησα ανοιχτή την πόρτα να δω εάν θα βγει έξω αλλά απο εκείνη την ώρα έχει κολλήσει στην άκρη του κλουβιού στα κάγκελα και δεν κουνιέται.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Φοβάται περισσότερο απο σένα .Περιμένει να κάνεις το πρώτο βήμα.Αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι εγώ θα το κάνω.

----------


## giannis.kal

Δηλαδή τι πρέπει να κάνω? Σήμερα που ήταν πολύ ήμερο πήγα το χέρι μου να αναίβει αλλά μόλις το έφτασα πολύ κοντα  εφυγε.

----------


## mitsman

Θελει αποφασιστικη κινηση και οχι δειλη.. πας το χερι κοντα και περιμενεις να ανεβει??????

ουτε στα πιο τρελα σου ονειρα... πας ηρεμα το χερι σου κοντα και τον σπρωχνεις πανω απο τα ποδια στην περιοχη κατω απο το στηθος να αναγκαστει να ανεβει!!!!

και με γλυκοκολογα τον επιβραβεβεις!

----------


## giannis.kal

Έτσι το έκανα και εγώ αλλά πριν καν τον φτάσω με το χέρι μου είχε φύγει.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ξαναδοκιμάζεις μέχρι να νά ανέβει και να καταλάβει ότι δεν πρέπει να φοβάται και ότι αυτό το χέρι μόνο καλά πράγματα θα του δίνει.

----------


## giannis.kal

Ναι ξαναδοκίμασα και φωνάζει πολύ,είναι πολύ άγριο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ναι ξαναδοκίμασα και φωνάζει πολύ,είναι πολύ άγριο.


χαχαχαχα.Πρόσεξε μην σε φάει.Θα τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## giannis.kal

Πάλι προσπάθησα σήμερα αλλά τίποτα,έχει αγριέψει περισσότερο από ότι καταλαβαίνω. Είναι πολύ μα πάρα πολύ άγριο. Τι λέτε να κάνω ποιες να είναι οι κινήσεις μου από εδώ και πέρα?

----------


## Sissy

Αισθάνεται πως το φοβάσαι, ότι δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση σε αυτό που πας να κάνεις και το εκμεταλλεύεται :Ρ
Πρέπει να είσαι σταθερός στις κινήσεις σου (σχετικά γρήγορος και όχι αργός), αποφασιστικός και πάνω απ' όλα να μη φοβάσαι γιατί το καταλαβαίνει (και φυσικά το κλουβί του δεν θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται πιο ψηλά από το ύψος των ματιών σου)

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη νομίζω οτι ξαναζούμε μια παρόμοια ιστορία....
*Ο κονουράκος μας!*Υπομονή και θα πάνε όλα καλά !!!!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

> Αισθάνεται πως το φοβάσαι, ότι δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση σε αυτό που πας να κάνεις και το εκμεταλλεύεται :Ρ
> Πρέπει να είσαι σταθερός στις κινήσεις σου (σχετικά γρήγορος και όχι αργός), αποφασιστικός και πάνω απ' όλα να μη φοβάσαι γιατί το καταλαβαίνει (και φυσικά το κλουβί του δεν θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται πιο ψηλά από το ύψος των ματιών σου)


Δεν τον φοβάμαι, αυτός με φοβάται, είναι πολύ φοβητσιάρης και με φοβάται πάρα πολύ σε ότι κάνω, οι κινήσεις μου είναι γρήγορες και σταθερές αλλά αυτός μόλις με βλέπει να πηγαίνω το χέρι μου κοντά του έχει πεταχτεί στον αέρα και κάνει σαν τρελός για να μην τον ακουμπήσω.

----------


## giannis.kal

Σήμερα πρωί πρωί που έκανα πάλι τις προσπάθειες όπως πήγε να αποφύγει το χέρι μου για ακόμα μία φορά βγήκε έξω από το κλουβί προσπαθούσα να το πιάσω και φώναζε ώσπου το έπιασα στα χέρια μου τον χάιδευα έκλεινε τα μάτια του (λογικά του άρεσε) αλλά φαινόταν να φοβάται πολύ τα χέρια μου, δεν με δάγκωσε καμία φορά απλά έβγαζε την γλώσσα του και την ακουμπούσε στα δάχτυλα μου όταν τον χάιδευα. Τι να κάνω με αυτό το τρελό πουλί?????

----------


## kaveiros

Αν εκλεινε τα ματια του αρεσε! Το ενα απ τα δικα μου οταν το χαϊδευω λιωνει, κλεινει τα ματια και φουσκωνει τα φτερα. Το αλλο δε θελει χαδια αλλα του αρεσει να τριβει το κεφαλι του πανω μου. Αυτο με τη γλωσσα που λες εμενα το κανουν και τα 2 . Νομιζω οτι προσπαθουν να μου "καθαρισουν" το χερι σαν ανταποδωση. Επισης το κανουν αν ερθει καποιος που δε ξερουν. Πρωτα δοκιμαζουν το χερι του με τη γλωσσα τους και μετα πανε επανω του.

----------


## giannis.kal

Ναι εκείνη την στιγμή του άρεσε, αλλά μετά που πήγα να τον βάλω στο κλουβί έκανε πάρτι για να φύγει από εμένα. Δεν ξέρω πως θα αποκτήσω την εμπιστοσύνη του.

----------


## demis

Φιλε πρωτα απο ολα χριαζεται οπτικη επαφη, να τον εχεις με το κλουβι του διπλα σου οσο εισαι σπιτι για πολλεεες ωρες την ημερα. Και παντα οταν εισαι διπλα του να του σφυρας κ να του μιλας για να τον διασκεδαζεις! Μετα απο λιγες μερες θα το δεις να αλλαζει σταση απεναντι σου απο μονο του κ τοτε προσπαθησε να του δωσεις καμια λιχουδια με το χερι σου. Εγω με οσα πουλια εχω εφαρμωσει αυτη την ταχτικη πετυχε!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ειχες καμια εξελιξη με το μικρο σου?

----------


## giannis.kal

Τίποτα..το πουλάκι είναι άγριο και δεν ξέρω γιατί.. υποτίθεται ότι είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι και προσεγμένο από Έλληνα εκτροφέα γνωστός στο εμπόριο ο οποίος πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να μην το πρόσεχαν το πουλί όσο έπρεπε. Σήμερα είχε έρθει και ο Κώστας (Dream Synticate) και το είδε, εγώ κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου, του μιλάω ώρες ατελείωτες του τραγουδάω και ο θεός βοηθός τη θα γίνει.

----------


## kaveiros

Γιαννη εφοσον ειναι μωρο δε πρεπει να απογοητευεσαι. Αν κρινω κι απ τα δικα μου, οι κονουρες ειναι τρομερα εξυπνα και πονηρα πουλια. Η πονηρια τους ωρες ωρες με αφηνει με το στομα ανοιχτο. Με τον καιρο πιστευω θα βρεις τα κουμπια του...

----------


## giannis.kal

Δεν έχω απογοητευτεί ακόμα πολύ γιατί είδα ένα σημάδι σήμερα που πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό έστω για λίγο, εμένα δεν με φοβόταν τόσο όταν τον είχα στα χέρια μου ούτε με δάγκωνε ενώ τον Κώστα τον φοβόταν περισσότερο και πρέπει να του έριξε 1 η 2 δαγκωνίτσες  :Jumping0045: . 
Αλλά τώρα έχω μία παλιό κουκουβάγια έξω απο το δωμάτιο μου την ακούω και έχω αρχίσει και τρελαίνομαι γιατί έχει έρθει να μπει 2 φορές στο δωμάτιο μου και με έχουν ξυπνήσει τα κόκατιλ απο το θόρυβο και την έχω δει να κάθετε έξω στα κάγκελα του μπαλκονιού μου!!!!! κρατιέμαι και δεν κρατιέμαι να μην την τουφεκίσω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και φυσικά δεν θα την τουφεκίσεις είναι στη φύση της.Γιάννη αυτό ήθελα να δω και εγώ αν σε εμένα θα συμπεριφερόταν διαφορετικά και τελικά αυτό έγινε.Βέβαια το πουλάκι είναι μέσα στο στρες και είναι νωρίς για να έχουμε συμπεράσματα.Συνέχισε να ασχολείσαι μαζί του και θα δούμε.Μπορεί να είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι αλλά κοινωνικοποιημένο δεν είναι και ΕΚΕΙ θα δουλέψεις.
Παιδιά είναι μια γλύκα δεν είχα ξαναδεί από κοντά τέτοια κονούρα αλλά έχει ένα πολύ καλοσυνάτο βλέμμα αν κρίνω από τον δικό μου που μοιάζει να είναι νευριασμένος.

----------


## giannis.kal

Σήμερα πρωί πρωί ξεκίνησα να του μιλάω και να του τραγουδάω δίπλα του, και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος γιατί έφαγε από το χέρι μου!!!!!!!! :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044: Εκεί που έτρωγα ένα φρούτο και του έκανα αχ τι ωραίο μμμμμμμ... αυτός με κοιτούσε με έναν πολύ περίεργο τρόπο και ερχόταν ποιο κοντά κόβω ένα κομματάκι και του το δίνω, επιφυλακτικός πολύ μεν αλλά το πήρε 3 φορές από τα χέρια μου, φαινόταν ότι με φοβόταν λίγο.

----------


## kaveiros

Μπραβο :Happy:  Να δεις τι θα κανει αμα σε βλεπει με πιατο σε λιγο καιρο :Happy:   Πανω σου θα ορμαει :Happy:

----------


## giannis.kal

χαχαχαχα μακάρι!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βρε Γιάννη πολύ χάρηκα με τα νέα σου.Είναι πολύ φοβισμένο ας του δώσουμε χρόνο.

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο!!!!σιγα σιγα θα ξεθαρεψει κι αλλο!!!! χτιζεις τη σχεση εμπιστοσυνης και ειναι πολυ σημαντικο σταδιο!!!
αναμενουμε νεα!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

> Βρε Γιάννη πολύ χάρηκα με τα νέα σου.Είναι πολύ φοβισμένο ας του δώσουμε χρόνο.


Εγώ να δεις χαρά που το έχω!!! Αλλά με φοβάται ακόμα φαίνεται.

----------


## giannis.kal

> Μπραβο!!!!σιγα σιγα θα ξεθαρεψει κι αλλο!!!! χτιζεις τη σχεση εμπιστοσυνης και ειναι πολυ σημαντικο σταδιο!!!
> αναμενουμε νεα!!!!


Αυτό θέλω να ξεθαρρέψει και να μην με φοβάται. Αύριο το μεσημεράκι που θα τελειώσω την δουλειά θα το ξανακάνω και θα το τραβήξω βίντεο εάν μπορέσω.

----------


## demis

Χαιρομαι κ γω πολυ για την εξελιξη!! Το πουλι ειναι ηρεμο απλα δεν εχεις βριε το κουμπι του ακομα. οταν το βρεις κ του κερδισεις την εμπιστοσυνη θα γινει χαλι να το πατησεις!

----------


## giannis.kal

Προσπαθώ να το βρώ κουμπάκι του κάθε μέρα που ασχολούμε μαζί του, σήμερα έβαλα σε όλα τα πουλιά που έχω να κάνουν μπάνιο και του μικρού του έβαλα το μπολάκι στον πάτο του κλουβιού και δεν πήγαινε, εντομεταξεί τα έβλεπε πως πλατσούριζαν τα άλλα και ζήλευε μετά είχε κολήσει στο σύρμα του κλουβιού και μου φώναζε μετά πήρα ένα μπουκαλάκι που έχω που ψεκάζει και του έριχνα νεράκι και έκανε σαν χαζό μωρο γυρναγε γύρω γύρω άνοιγε τα φτερά του φώναζε και χοροπήδαγε. Γιατί ομως δεν πήγαινε στο μπολάκι που του είχα βάλει?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιατί απλά δεν του έχει διδάξει και δείξει κανείς.όταν το μάθει θα πηγαίνει.Ειδικά οι κονούρες που τρελαίνονται για νερό .

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη από τι καταλαβαίνω εγώ πρόκειται για ένα πουλί που δεν έχει κοινωνικοποιηθεί  και η επαφή του με τον άνθρωπο ίσως ήταν μόνο όση ώρα χρειαζόταν για το τάισμα.
Ευτυχώς είναι μικρούλης και μπορείς να το διορθώσεις αυτό.Δούλεψε με το πουλί,με πολύ υπομονή και ήρεμες κινήσεις και όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Αμέσως μετά προσπάθησε να έρχεται σε επαφή με κόσμο και με περισσότερα άτομα πέρα από εσένα,θα το βοηθήσει πολύ.

----------


## giannis.kal

Τόσο καιρό προσπαθώ και δεν γίνετε και τίποτα το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να τρώει από το χέρι μου απέξω από το κλουβί το οποίο το κάνει με πολύ φόβο φαίνεται όταν έρχεται να το πάρε μπορεί να αλλάξει γνώμη πολλές φορές στο αν θα το πάρει η όχι και πέρα απο αυτό εάν βάλω χέρι μέσα και το πάω κοντά του φεύγει σαν τρελό φωνάζοντας. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω αρχίσει και χάνω την υπομονή μου.

----------


## mitsman

> Τόσο καιρό προσπαθώ..... Εγώ προσωπικά έχω αρχίσει και χάνω την υπομονή μου.


Οι δυο βδομαδες που εχεις το πουλακι δεν τις θεωρω και τοοοσοοοο καιρο..... ειναι η περιοδος προσαρμογης.. και τιποτα να μην εκανε απολυτως.. απολυτα φυσιολογικο θα ηταν!




> το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να τρώει από το χέρι μου απέξω από το κλουβί


Ακομη και αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο βημα!!!
Εμενα το κοκατιλ μου δε τρωει απο το χερι μου ουτε μεσα απο το κλουβι ουτε απ'εξω και εχει ασχοληθει ο Βαγγελης ποσους μηνες και 1 μηνα συνεχιζω τωρα εγω... εχθες δεχτηκε για πρωτη φορα χαδι σε εμενα!!


Υπομονη και επιμονη.... μην στενοχωριεσαι... ολα θα γινουν οπως τα θες.. αρκει να τα κανεις ολα ηρεμα με αργα και σταθερα βηματα!!!

----------


## warlock

Ότι λένε τα παιδιά από πάνω και επίσης σημαντικό είναι να του μιλάς .Να μάθει την φωνή σου .Και όταν θα μπαίνεις στον χώρο που βρίσκεται να μιλάς πριν εμφανιστείς για να μην τρομάζει .Είναι μωράκι και θέλει όλα με ηρεμία .Ο τόνος της φωνή σου να είναι μαλακός και ήρεμος .Θα σε βοηθήσει και αυτό αρκετά .

----------


## giannis.kal

Του μιλάω του σφυρίζω του τραγουδάω και τη δεν του κάνω οπότε συνεχίζω την ίδια πορεία, σήμερα τον έβαλα και στο καινούργιο του κλουβί που είναι πολύ ευρύχωρο με πολλά παιχνιδάκια και απο ότι βλέπω του αρέσει πολύ. Τώρα μακάρι μια μέρα να γίνει ήρεμος σαν των άλλων παιδιών τους παπαγάλους.

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν θα το βγαλεις καμια 10αρια φωτο να εχουμε να βλεπουμε!?!?!?!?!

----------


## nuntius

*Στην όλη διαδικασία εξοικείωσης θα βοηθήσει πολύ αν του σφυρίζεις με χαρακτηριστικό τρόπο... έτσι θα σε συνδυάσει με έναν ήχο που του είναι πιο οικείος και θα τον συνδέσει με την φωνή σου, την παρουσία σου και την φροντίδα που του δίνεις... φαντάσου ότι εγώ σφύριζα έτσι στην δικιά μου από την πρώτη μέρα και τώρα στις διακοπές, σφύριζα από το ισόγειο κ το άκουγε στον τρίτο και έκανε σαν τρελή μέχρι να ανέβω και μου κατέβαζε κεφαλάκι για να την χαιδέψω και να την βγάλω έξω... απλά δώσε και στους δυο σας χρόνο!!! 
*

----------


## giannis.kal

Ναι με χαρακτηριστικό τρόπο του σφυρίζω αφού μερικές φορές κάθομαι ώρες δίπλα του και του σφυρίζω και χαλαρώνει και κλείνει τα μάτια του.

----------


## giannis.kal

Να και μερικές φωτογραφίες, εδώ του έριχνα νεράκι [IMG] 

εδω μετά το μπάνιο [IMG] 

εδώ σήμερα που τον έβγαλα έξω απο το κλουβί για να μπει στο καινούργιο [IMG] 

εδω τον χάιδευα αλλά το έπαιζε δύσκολος (μόνος του έκατσε έτσι) [IMG] 

και εδω μέσα στο καινούργιο του κλουβάκι στο μπαλκόνι λιάζεται [IMG]

----------


## mitsman

βρε μας κοροιδευεις???? αυτος ειναι αρνακι..... χα χα χα αχ χα

Αν δεν τον θες τον παιρνω εγω!! χα χα χα αχ


ΘΕΟΣ
να σου ζησει να τον χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Χαχα ευχαριστώ! δεν καθόταν να τον πιάσω και μόλις τον έπιανα έχωνε την μουρίτσα του στην αγκαλιά μου μέσα από τον φόβο του ο κακομοίρης.

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι κούκλος !!!!!!!!!!

Πρόσεξε Γιάννη....οι παπαγάλοι σπάνια κάθονται να τους πιάσεις.Τους προσφέρεις χέρι και ανεβαίνουν αφού το θέλουν.
Ένα πιάσιμο με τα χέρια σου μπορεί να τους προκαλέσει φόβο και να σε πάει πίσω.Απόφευγε γενικά κινήσεις απάνω από τη πλάτη του....το ένστικτό του του σε βλέπει ώς αρπακτικό....

----------


## giannis.kal

Στο χέρι δεν ανέβαινε και κάτι έπρεπε να κάνω για να το βάλω μέσα έτσι τον έπιασα με το χέρι μου απο το μέρος τις κοιλιάς του γιατί αυτό με την πλάτη μου το είχε πει και ο Κώστα μετα τον χάιδεψα μέχρι να τον βάλω μέσα, ταράχτηκε λίγο μεν αλλά δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση....  ::

----------


## kaveiros

Αφού έχετε κάνει πρόοδο έτσι κι αλλιώς Γιάννη μην αγχώνεσαι :Happy:  Αν και τα παιδιά που έχουν πολλά χρόνια παπαγάλους μπορούν να το κρίνουν καλύτερα αυτό, προσωπικά νομίζω ότι τα πάτε μια χαρά. Το μωρό ringneck που πήρα εγώ πριν 3-4 μέρες, μέσα σε σπίτι γεννήθηκε και έβλεπε κάθε μέρα ανθρώπους αλλά να το ακουμπάω δε θέλει και δε το ζορίζω. Στην πατήθρα μόλις τον πλησιάζω ανεβαίνει και μετά τον φέρνω στην πλάτη μου αλλά για χέρι ούτε κουβέντα...Το καθένα θέλει το χρόνο του.

----------


## zack27

Κουκλι ειναι!!!! πιστευω μια χαρα θα τα πατε!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι αλλά κοινωνικοποιημένο δεν είναι.Γιάννη θέλει δουλίτσα μην στεναχωριέσαι όλα θα γίνουν.Μετά από λίγο καιρό και αφού το έχεις πλησιάσει δίνοντάς του τροφή από τα κάγκελα θα ανοίξεις και το κλουβί να σεργιανίσει και μετά θα δούμε πως θα το χειριστούμε το θέμα.

----------


## giannis.kal

Έχω καλά νέα (έτσι πιστεύω) εχθές αγόρασα κεχρί και τρελάθηκε ο Ερμής μου του το έδινα με το χέρι απο έξω απο το κλουβί και σήμερα όταν με έβλεπε να έχω κάτι και να τρώω μου φώναζε πήγαινα κοντά στο κλουβί και ήθελε να δοκιμάζει απ' όλα. Παρατήρησα ότι έχει μεγάλο φόβο στα χέρια μου γιατί μπορεί να περάσω από δίπλα του και με απότομες κινήσεις και να μην τρομάξει οτιδήποτε να κάνω γύρο απο το κλουβί αλλά εάν πάω το χέρι μου κοντά χωρίς να κρατάω κάτι φοβάται πολύ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Χάρηκα πολύ με τα νέα σου βρε Γιάννη.Δεν ξέρεις τι εμπειρία είχε το πουλάκι και πως το έπιαναν.ίσως σε λίγο καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα ξυλάκι για να τον παίρνεις από το κλουβί σαν ένα στάδιο πριν σε εμπιστευτεί πλήρως; και έρθει στα χέρια σου.

----------


## giannis.kal

Δεν θέλω να φαντάζομαι πως μπορεί να το έπιαναν γιατί κρατιέμαι μέρα με την μέρα να μην τον πάρω τηλ αυτόν τον τύπο. Θα τον καλοπιάσω μερικές μέρες ακόμα θα προσπαθήσω να τον ταΐσω και με το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί και μετά θα δοκιμάσω με την πατήθρα

----------


## zack27

πιθανοτατα αυτο που σου λεει ο Κωνσταντινος θα πιασει...με ενα ξυλαρακι θα το πας κοντα του μηπως ετσι ανεβει πανω σε αυτο και σιγα σιγα εξοικιωθει!!! περιμενουμε κι αλλα ευχαριστα νεα !!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Να δείς τι θα κάνετε σε λίγο καιρό Γιάννη...τούμπες μαζί  !!!!! Εσύ από χαρά και εκείνος για να σου τραβάει το ενδιαφέρον και να ασχολείσαι μαζί του.

Προσπάθησε να τον βοηθήσεις να ξεπεράσει το φόβο που έχει για τα χέρια.Δίνοντάς του να καταλάβει οτι τα χέρια μόνο καλά πράγματα μπορούν να του επιφυλάσσουν,όπως λιχουδιές και πολλά χάδια αργότερα. 
Αν κάνεις χρήση πατήθρας-ξύλου,όπως ανέφεραν τα παιδιά παραπάνω,απλά θα διαιωνίσεις τον υπάρχων φόβο και δε θα το ξεπεράσει ποτέ.Θα βολευτεί με τη πατήθρα και θα συνεχίσει να φοβάται τα χέρια.
Θα πρέπει να ξεχάσεις τη κίνηση σε πιάνω στις παλάμες μου και σε βάζω μέσα στο κλουβί,κοινώς σε χουφτιάζω.Θα πρέπει να του δώσεις το χρόνο και την επιλογή για να εμπιστευτεί τα χέρια σου και στη συνέχεια να ανεβαίνει πάνω σε αυτά.

Καλή συνέχεια Γιάννη με το πανέμορφο μικρό σου !!!!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Σήμερα κάναμε κι άλλα βήματα τον τάιζα με το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί και όπως έχω γυρίσει πλάτη να γεμίσω με φαγητό το κουπάκι τον ακούω να μου φωνάζει μετά ακούω το φτερούγισμα και ήρθε στα πόδια μου, πάω το χέρι κοντά τον είδα δεν το ήθελε και παίρνω ένα ξύλο και του λέω έλα ανέβηκε και δεν ήθελε να μπει μέσα στο κλουβί του μετά και τώρα έχω ανοίξει το κλουβί από πάνω και κάθετε εκεί.
[IMG]      [IMG]    [IMG]   [IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Ξερεις ποια εκφραση μ'αρεσει εδω??? ειδικα οταν ειναι θετικα τα πραγματα!!


στα ελεγα εγω??? δεν στα λεγα???
χα χα χα χα 


ειναι κουκλος παντως!!! δεν υπαρχει!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Χαχαχα ότι τα έλεγες τα έλεγες!! :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Φοβερή κονουρα....κ μαθαίνει γρήγορα βλέπω,πολύ καλό αυτό,συνέχισε έτσι,κ η δικιά μου έτσι ήταν αρχικά αλλά μετά έστρωσε.

----------


## giannis.kal

Ανυπομονώ να στρώσει και εμένα!!  Εδώ σε αυτή την φώτο καθόταν στον ώμο μου [IMG]

----------


## vagelis76

Έχει καταπληκτική ματιά !!!!!!! Η οποία σαν να λέει " θέλω χρόνο και θ δεις πόσο θα σε αγαπήσω...."

----------


## giannis.kal

χαχα ναι ναι ακριβώς αυτό το κατάλαβα σήμερα!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Και ένα βιντεάκι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είχα μια δύσκολη μέρα στη δουλειά σήμερα.Τώρα βλέποντας το βίντεο χάρηκα τόσο πολύ με το αγριμάκι σου που ξεκουράστηκα.Γιάννη τελικά πήρε μπρος ο μικρός.Ανυπομονώ να το ζουλήξω.

----------


## kaveiros

Γιάννη τα ίδια μου κάνει κι εμένα το μωρό ringneck που πήρα αλλά καθε 1-2 μέρες έχουμε και μια μικρή πρόοδο :Happy:  Νομίζω ότι εσύ έχεις φοβερή πρόοδο κιόλας. Ηθελε το χρόνο του να σε γνωρίσει το πουλάκι :Happy:

----------


## zack27

Πραγματικα κουκλι!!!! πανεμορφο βλεμμα ολο νοημα!!! χεχε


ειμαι σιγουρος οτι σε λιγο καιρο δε θα ξεκολλαει απο πανω σου!!!! καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Επιστρέφω μετά απο μερικές μέρες να γράψω πάλι, διότι σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα που ανέβηκε στο χέρι μου ο οποίος ήρθε μόνος του, καθόμουν σε μια απόσταση 2 μέτρα απο το κλουβί του(ο μικρός έξω απο το κλουβί το είχα ανοιχτό) και καθώς μιλάγαμε πέταξε όσο μπόρεσε γιατί είναι κομμένα τα φτερά του και ήρθε μπροστά μου έβαλα το χέρι μου ανέβηκε τον έκανα μια βόλτα και μετά όταν ήμουν δίπλα στο κλουβί ήθελε να φύγει και τον άφησα. Ήθελα να τον βγάλω φωτογραφία αλλά ήταν πολύ επιφυλακτικός όταν ήταν πάνω στο χέρι μου, φαινόταν ότι φοβόταν.

----------


## vagelis76

Σούπερ Γιάννη !!!!!
Πάει καλά ο μικρός...αρχίζει να αναζητά τη παρέα σου και την επαφή σας....προχώρα όσο σε αφήνει εκείνος και βλέπω λαμπρό μέλλον !!!!!

Πολύ χαίρομαι !!!!!!!! :Love0040:

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο πολυ καλα νεα!!!!! κανατε ενα μεγαλο βημα!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Τα βήματα που κάναμε είναι μεγάλα και τελικά ο χρόνος ήταν αυτό που χρειαζόταν ο μικρός μου, τα πάμε πολύ καλά αν και ακόμα φοβάται λίγο τα χέρια μου παρόλα αυτά έχουμε δεθεί πολύ, να και ένα βιντεάκι 

 (θα έρθουν κι άλλα τις επόμενες ημέρες)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη αυτά δεν είναι βήματα ,είναι ανέβασμα στα Ιμαλάια.Τι γλυκό πουλάκι που έχεις και τι τρυφερό βίντεο στα χάδια του μπαμπά του.Ανυπομονώ να έρθω να το ζουλήξω.. Καλά χάζεψα τώρα . Μπράβο οοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοο  :Jumping0044:   :Jumping0044:   :Happy0062:   :wink:   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη καλά όταν θα αλλάξει για πρώτη φορά φτερά θα δεις τι χρώματα θα έχει.

----------


## zack27

Σουπερ Γιαννη μπραβο σας!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

> Γιάννη αυτά δεν είναι βήματα ,είναι ανέβασμα στα Ιμαλάια.Τι γλυκό πουλάκι που έχεις και τι τρυφερό βίντεο στα χάδια του μπαμπά του.Ανυπομονώ να έρθω να το ζουλήξω.. Καλά χάζεψα τώρα . Μπράβο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο



Και που να δεις απο τα πολλά χάδια δεν ξεκολλάει να σηκωθεί απο το κρεβάτι τον τραβάω για να τον πάρω. 

Θα ανοίξουν κι άλλο τα χρώματα του μετά την πρώτη πτερόροια ?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα γίνουν πιο λαμπερά και θα βγάλει και το κοκκινάδι εκεί που πρέπει.Τώρα προς το απόγευμα που δεν έχει ζέστη να τον βάζεις για κανα δεκάλεπτο στον ήλιο.Και δίνε του να τρόφιμα να μάθει τώρα που είναι μικρό να τρώει από όλα τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα

----------


## giannis.kal

Απο φρούτα τρώμε τα πάντα απο λαχανικά δεν τα πάμε και τόσο καλά, αλλά του βάζω ότι έχω απο τον κήπο και τα τσιμπολογάει λίγο.

----------


## Marilenaki

αχουτο!! εχει λιωσει στα χαδακια!!!! μπραβο σου Γιαννη!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Να άλλο 1 μικρό βιντεάκι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Απο φρούτα τρώμε τα πάντα απο λαχανικά δεν τα πάμε και τόσο καλά, αλλά του βάζω ότι έχω απο τον κήπο και τα τσιμπολογάει λίγο.


Να του βάζεις αφού είναι και δικά σου δεν έχουν φάρμακα φαντάζομαι.

----------


## giannis.kal

> Να του βάζεις αφού είναι και δικά σου δεν έχουν φάρμακα φαντάζομαι.


Ούτε φάρμακα ούτε τίποτα απο τα καλύτερα τρώει ο μικρός!!

----------


## giok

Να το χαίρεσσαι Γιάννη!!! Γλυκούλι!!!! Τι ηλικία έχει?? Και γω πιστεύω ότι έχετε κάνει πρόοδο για την περίοδο αυτή...  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Είδες πόσο μεγάλη σημασία παίζει ο χρόνος που πρεπει να δίνουμε στο πουλί που έρχεται κοντά μας??
Χρόνο όσο χρειάζεται εκείνο για να συνηθίσει και να λυθεί ....και φυσικά υπομονή από εμάς.

Να τον χαίρεσαι Γιάννη δείχνει να τα χαίρεται πολύ τα χάδια  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο χαιρομαι.. δεν θα ξεχασω εκεινο το πρωι που ειπες οτι δεν προχωραει καθολου η κατασταση... λες και σε ακουσε.....!!!

Θελω και εγωωωωωωωω..................

ζηηηλειααααααα!!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

> Να το χαίρεσσαι Γιάννη!!! Γλυκούλι!!!! Τι ηλικία έχει?? Και γω πιστεύω ότι έχετε κάνει πρόοδο για την περίοδο αυτή...


Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο! Η ηλικία του είναι περίπου 4 μηνών

----------


## giannis.kal

> δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο χαιρομαι.. δεν θα ξεχασω εκεινο το πρωι που ειπες οτι δεν προχωραει καθολου η κατασταση... λες και σε ακουσε.....!!!
> 
> Θελω και εγωωωωωωωω..................
> 
> ζηηηλειααααααα!!!!!


Χαχα το θυμάμαι είχα τρελαθεί και μετά αφού το είπα αυτό έκανε ένα μπάμ και ηρέμησε λες και με άκουγε!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ακόμα δεν το πιστεύω διαβάζοντας το θέμα πόσο ηρέμησε,αν θυμηθώ το αγριοπούλι που συνάντησα πριν λίγο καιρό.Σιγά σιγά και αφού καταλάβεις ότι δεν φοβάται πια τον χώρο να αφήνεις και τους δικούς σου να τον πιάνουν εφόσον θέλει για να κοινωνικοποιηθεί.

----------


## giannis.kal

> Είδες πόσο μεγάλη σημασία παίζει ο χρόνος που πρεπει να δίνουμε στο πουλί που έρχεται κοντά μας??
> Χρόνο όσο χρειάζεται εκείνο για να συνηθίσει και να λυθεί ....και φυσικά υπομονή από εμάς.
> 
> Να τον χαίρεσαι Γιάννη δείχνει να τα χαίρεται πολύ τα χάδια


Ναι Βαγγέλη χρόνος και υπομονή αυτό χρειάζεται, εγώ τρελαινόμουν γιατί περνούσαν οι ημέρες και και ήθελα να το ζουλήξω στην αγκαλιά μου και το πίεζα στην αρχή λίγο αλλά μετά που τον άφησα να πάρει όσο χρόνο ήθελε ηρέμησε! Τώρα να φανταστείς μπαίνω στο δωμάτιο μου, κολάει στα κάγκελα και μου φωνάζει να τον βγάλω έξω

----------


## giannis.kal

> Ακόμα δεν το πιστεύω διαβάζοντας το θέμα πόσο ηρέμησε,αν θυμηθώ το αγριοπούλι που συνάντησα πριν λίγο καιρό.Σιγά σιγά και αφού καταλάβεις ότι δεν φοβάται πια τον χώρο να αφήνεις και τους δικούς σου να τον πιάνουν εφόσον θέλει για να κοινωνικοποιηθεί.


Το βάζω στο σαλόνι όταν καθόμαστε η όταν τρώμε (καλά όταν τρώμε τρελαίνεται τον πιάνει μια μανία και θέλει να φάει μέσα από το πιάτο) κάθετε και παίζουμε, ιδικά η μάνα μου έχει τρελαθεί μαζί του

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω.όταν τον βγάζεις έρχεται στο χέρι σου η ανοίγεις το κλουβί και βγαίνει μόνος του;Θα πρέπει να μάθει όταν προτείνεις το δάχτυλό σου και λες μια λέξη να έρχεται και το ίδιο όταν τον γυρίζεις πίσω.

----------


## giannis.kal

Όταν ανοίγω το κλουβί βάζω την πατήθρα και του λέω έλα και μόλις τον βγάλω έξω απο το κλουβί βάζω το χέρι μου μπροστά και του ξανά λέω έλα έκει δυσκολεύεται λίγο στο χέρι μου, μετά τον πάω στο κλουβί τον βάζω προς τα μέσα και του λέω μπες. Το χέρι μου το φοβάται ακόμα αλλά με χάδια και με σποράκια προσπαθώ να τον κάνω να το ξεπεράσει

----------


## Dream Syndicate

οκ σε λίγο δεν θα την χρειάζεσαι από ότι φαίνεται.Πάντα θα τον βγάζεις εσύ και ποτέ μόνος του.όταν δεν φοβάται το χέρι σου θα έρχεται μόνος του και θα σηκώνει το πόδι να ανέβει στο χέρι σου όπως κάνει και ο Πάρτης.

----------

